# Maxim



## gardnerp20 (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone know what the coding test is like for Maxim?  Also does anyone know what it is like to work for them?  Any information would be helpful.  You can send me an e-mail at gardnerp20@yahoo.com.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Feb 20, 2009)

I took 3 different coding tests for them and passed them all. I felt they were quite easy. I never did end up working for them though. I began with another company while Maxim was trying to get a new contract started.


----------



## kengel1975 (Feb 23, 2009)

I worked for them for a month.  Be very careful when taking remote jobs from certain companies.
This one had horrible documenation, hard to get help from the "lead", inconsistent work, etc.


----------



## srich64 (Feb 23, 2009)

I recently took and passed 3 tests with Maxim.  I had a phone interview  a week and a half ago, and since then no contact. 
I am in the process of testing with other companies right now, so I need to follow up with Maxim and see what is going on.


----------



## kwiegscpc (Feb 24, 2009)

*Which Companies???*

are you testing with??? Can you please list????


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Feb 24, 2009)

Maxim is what we are discussing in this thread.


----------



## gardnerp20 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Thanks*

I would just like to thank everyone for all of the information that was provided.  I will take this into consideration!

Persephine CPC


----------

